# Syncomatic: Decrease in Speed with large Selection



## b_gossweiler (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi John,

I'm in the process of cleaning up old stuff, consolidating catalogs etc. While doing so, I need to transfer keywords from JPEGs to Raws on many images.

I now noticed that the speed of the Syncomatic PlugIn decreases exponentially with the number of images in the selection. 

Example:


When having 200 Images (100 JPEGs, 100 Raws) selected, each Synch takes about 1 sec.
When having 2000 Images (1000 JPEGs, 1000 Raws) selected, each Synch takes about 10 sec.
Is there anything I can do about this? Right now I'm doing it in chunks, but this is cumbersome.

Beat

Edit:
One more thing I just noticed: While working in chunks now, I thought I could do several chunks in multithreading. But I then get the following error:



Beat


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Beat

Yes, I'm aware of this and there's no easy way round it. Essentially the plugin first gathers the target files and then matches them using its own code. That means the sync is more targeted, but it slows down with larger selections. The alternative, making LR search for each match, doesn't save much time, slows down when the catalogue is large (unacceptable with a smaller selection of images), and it risks updating images that aren't selected. I'm going to make a minor modification soon, and I'll see if there's any fine tuning that would help here. 

Once the Sync command has been started, it simply goes on completes as a background process. In that sense the progress bar's feedback is misleading, and I would run the command in one go - otherwise you get the threading error. It may be that I could generate different threads. I'll experiment - though I fear that will mean the Undo message becomes "undo Syncomatic process 1, 2, 3 etc".

John


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 19, 2011)

John,

Thanks for the info, this is how I was thinking it would work. For now, I'll just do it in junks of 100 pairs, which seems to complete with reasonable speed.

Beat


----------

